# Radio 1, whatever happened to it?



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2015)

I haven't liked Radio 1 for some years, too much waffle from boring presenters and I'm not a fan of the music they play.
It now appears to have changed into the next Capital FM if anyone with young kids knows what that station is!
For me they've gone from everyones favourite radio station in the 80's/ early 90's to the trying to be uber trendy to appealing to under 15's within 20 years.

I was going to start a poll asking if Avicii is THE worst "artist" of all time but I decided to rant about Radio 1 instead!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2015)

I moved to Radio 2 some time ago. I really like Evans, I am getting better at pop master and love Jeremy Vines callers! Steve Wright and mayo i can take or leave..

What is it with radio stations after 7pm though?? they go all weird!!!


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 11, 2015)

It's the new bloke in charge. I think he set the target audience at 12-25 or something like that and he's quite proud when older listeners tune out. The presenters they have now are just appalling. I like Greg James and Scott Mills. The rest are just terrible. The final straw for the station was really Zane Lowe leaving.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 11, 2015)

Stopped listening to Radio 1 years ago! It's not aimed at my age group, I'm 31 and to be honest there's nothing worth listening to on it anyway. I feel sorry for people that find Nick Grimshaw and Fearne Cotton entertaining.

Like Rooter I switched to radio 2 and started to get better at pop masters Hahahaha. 

I've recently switched again and now listen to BBC 6 music. Shaun Keavney's breakfast show is brilliant and I love Mark Radcliffe and Stuart Maconie in the afternoon slot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2015)

As with music it's all down to people's own taste and it will always differ from the next 

BBC radio channels are all aimed at their own separate groups and Radio 1 is aimed at under 25 and that's the listeners it attracts


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I haven't liked Radio 1 for some years, too much waffle from boring presenters and I'm not a fan of the music they play.
It now appears to have changed into the next Capital FM if anyone with young kids knows what that station is!
For me they've gone from everyones favourite radio station in the 80's/ early 90's to the trying to be uber trendy to appealing to under 15's within 20 years.

I was going to start a poll asking if Avicii is THE worst "artist" of all time but I decided to rant about Radio 1 instead!
		
Click to expand...

Was actually listening to some Avicii on train on Saturday as had my daughters iPad with me - and no - Avicii is not he worst artist of all time - in fact thought he was all right.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2015)

It went downhill after Tony Blackburn played "flowers in the rain" that very first day!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 11, 2015)

Radio 2 have a saying...

''We get you all in the end''


Listen everyday.   Love Steve Wrights goofyness and mayo is great in the evening.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 11, 2015)

I am now a happy radio 2 listener. Chris Evans has changed the breakfast show music to more my taste with 80s and 90s music and I really enjoy Simon Mayo. Cannot help but smile when an old girl in her 80s phones in on a Friday and asks for highway to hell to be played. When I have DAB available I listen to the Absolute radio stations


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 11, 2015)

I've never liked it, only ever used to listen to Tommy Vance back in the day.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Aug 11, 2015)

Does Simon Bates still do "My tune" each morning?


----------



## IanG (Aug 11, 2015)

<Splutter> What's the world coming to?  Golf club  rule 5321:  'Members should only tune in to Radio 3 or Radio 4. Singing along to the Archer's theme tune and toe tapping is discouraged as not in keeping with the traditions of the Club.'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2015)

Radio 6Music - brilliant station 7x24


----------



## tiffanywtso (Aug 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I moved to Radio 2 some time ago. I really like Evans, I am getting better at pop master and love Jeremy Vines callers! Steve Wright and mayo i can take or leave..

What is it with radio stations after 7pm though?? they go all weird!!!
		
Click to expand...

totally


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Was actually listening to some Avicii on train on Saturday as had my daughters iPad with me - and no - Avicii is not he worst artist of all time - in fact thought he was all right.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, each to his own


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Slightly off topic, why do all djs have themselves as comedians as well?  They'll tell a joke that wouldn't even raise a smile, but there posse are all in fits of laughter. It goes on and on. 

Most commercial stations are like this. Winds me up, just play the friggin music!! :rant:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 11, 2015)

It's a sign you are getting old. I haven't listen to Radio 1 for a long time and they are probably quite happy with that. They are trying to target a very specific age group, the young, and then when you complain about it sounding too loud, there is no tune etc then it is time to turn to Radio 2. Accept your fate and move on. 

Radio 2 is actually very good and not the Wogan / Jimmy Young fest of old. Jeremy Vine, apart from being very good, plays some from off centre music and any show that makes an allotment on the radio essential listening has to have something going for it. All hail Terry Walton.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All hail Terry Walton.
		
Click to expand...

The man that can make planting peas on the RADIO entertaining!! 

I think the Vine show is my fav, some of the nutters that ring in have me in pieces!!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Slightly off topic, why do all djs have themselves as comedians as well?  They'll tell a joke that wouldn't even raise a smile, but there posse are all in fits of laughter. It goes on and on. 

Most commercial stations are like this. Winds me up, just play the friggin music!! :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the guy in the afternoon did it yesterday, tried to do a gag about that video/speech Benedict Cumberbatch, sure I heard a tumbleweed go past in the studio.
For the record I usually listen to Radio 5 during my travels, unfortunately some factories have Radio 1 and worse on!


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 11, 2015)

I quite like the music that's played on R1 but it's the DJ's I just can't stand them. 

Then you get adverts for 1xtra "the home of black music". Don't let me get started on what's wrong with that in the modern day.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Then you get adverts for 1xtra "the home of black music". Don't let me get started on what's wrong with that in the modern day.
		
Click to expand...

What would be the reaction if we had the MOWO's as apposed to the MOBO's?


----------



## CliveW (Aug 11, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a sign you are getting old.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This. Although I do find Vine very patronising.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 11, 2015)

I used to listen to Radio 2 on my daily commute from Leeds to Newcastle, as Radio 1 is just plain rubbish, awful DJ's awful music, had the car at the time had  DAB radio I'd have been listening to Planet Rock, in fact it's what's playing on my PC now.

Gotta love the made up rock facts, Crosby Stills and Nash started life as a thrash metal band from Bognor Regis


----------



## Tongo (Aug 11, 2015)

Sam FM for me. Very good. 

Used to listen to Moyles on Radio One but find Nick Grimshaw too cool for school.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 11, 2015)

Huey Morgan and Craig Charles are fantastic DJs. Play some amazing music.    real coup for radio 2.


Graham Norton's radio show is miles better than his sterile TV show.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Huey Morgan and Craig Charles are fantastic DJs. Play some amazing music.    real coup for radio 2.


Graham Norton's radio show is miles better than his sterile TV show.
		
Click to expand...

Agree! Craig Charles plays some absolute belters! I bet his record collection is to die for! you can just tell he loves his music!


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 11, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Huey Morgan and Craig Charles are fantastic DJs. Play some amazing music.    real coup for radio 2.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Radio 1 started to go downhill when they got rid of Danny Rampling, changed the Essential Mix and Pete Tong's show and tried to change the diversity of getting Annie Mac (who isn't too bad) and Danny Howard in. During the week Grimshaw is terrible, as is Ferne Cotton. Too much chat, not enough decent varied music and far too much self loving from the presenter's.

Talksport for me these days in the 10 minutes drive in and out of work.


----------



## alexbrownmp (Aug 11, 2015)

Beezerk said:



*I haven't liked Radio 1 for some years, too much waffle from boring presenters and I'm not a fan of the music they play.*
It now appears to have changed into the next Capital FM if anyone with young kids knows what that station is!
For me they've gone from everyones favourite radio station in the 80's/ early 90's to the trying to be uber trendy to appealing to under 15's within 20 years.

I was going to start a poll asking if Avicii is THE worst "artist" of all time but I decided to rant about Radio 1 instead!
		
Click to expand...

You are older- it happens, it's life.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 11, 2015)

I stopped listening when Chris Moyles hung up his headphones for the last time......on the plus side, he's doing the XFM breakfast show from September onwards so I've heard. :whoo:


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 11, 2015)

N.b they have replaced Fearne with someone worse.


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 11, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			I stopped listening when Chris Moyles hung up his headphones for the last time......on the plus side, he's doing the XFM breakfast show from September onwards so I've heard. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Xfm is quality. Got the app on my phone so I can listen at work.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 11, 2015)

For me Radio 1 lost its appeal when Mark and Lard ( legends) and Steve Wright left.

once went to a couple of Radio road shows in the day, Great  Yarmouth and  Wolacombe, Peter Powell did one and Chris Evans the other. Neither of them really went onto better things&#128540;


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 11, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			You are older- it happens, it's life.
		
Click to expand...

I am older, but I've never liked Radio 1, and even growing up through the 80's I never listened to Radio 1, I like my rock, metal and blues and while my music collection is very eclectic those three genres easily make up 70% of that collection, the remaining is Jazz, Classical and a little bit of 80's pop.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			You are older- it happens, it's life.
		
Click to expand...

I've thought the same about Radio 1 since I was 22 though :ears:


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			For me Radio 1 lost its appeal when Mark and Lard left.
		
Click to expand...

I once got on their afternoon phone in competition! I won a Steve Urwin DVD!?! Biggedy biggedy bong!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I once got on their afternoon phone in competition! I won a Steve Urwin DVD!?! Biggedy biggedy bong!!
		
Click to expand...

Carry on!!


----------



## philly169 (Aug 11, 2015)

I used to wake up to moyles at 6.30am, listen to him in the car to work, then listen to him at work. Since he left, I cannot get into Grimshaw or the music he plays. I moved to TalkSport morning and drive.

I sometimes switch back to Radio1 for the drive time show with Greg James, I went to school with him so its nice to listen, plus hes probably one of Radio One's best.


----------



## SVB (Aug 11, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Radio 2 have a saying...

 Love Steve Wrights goofyness and mayo is great in the evening.
		
Click to expand...


I think Steve Wright is the next to go.  Hasn't moved on in 20 years and is predictable and becoming grating to listen to.  Spoils a great line up (in my opinion anyway!!!).

S


----------



## Slab (Aug 11, 2015)

Haven't listened to UK Radio in 3  1/2 years till I saw this thread and went online to get Radio 2 and it hasn't changed one bit...apparently there's still one lane closed at Junction 15 of the M6 southbound!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2015)

CliveW said:



			^^^ This. Although I do find Vine very patronising.
		
Click to expand...

Yup - agree - JV is just awful.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 11, 2015)

So wait, Radio One, a station who are openly aiming their service at a younger and younger audience doesn't appeal to a bunch of stuffy, middle aged golfers?


WELL I, FOR ONE, AM SHOCKED!


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 11, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			So wait, Radio One, a station who are openly aiming their service at a younger and younger audience doesn't appeal to a bunch of stuffy, middle aged golfers?


WELL I, FOR ONE, AM SHOCKED!



Click to expand...

I'm 31, that's not old enough for Radio2.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			I'm 31, that's not old enough for Radio2.
		
Click to expand...

It is. I have been there for a while now, im 36. I quite like classic FM too..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			I'm 31, that's not old enough for Radio2.
		
Click to expand...

It is now as Radio 2 targets the over 30's now


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is now as Radio 2 targets the over 30's now
		
Click to expand...

I knew every word of the 3 golden oldies yesterday!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I knew every word of the 3 golden oldies yesterday! 

Click to expand...

Yeah had that the other day when I was driving down to Kent 

And I seemed to know a few to many answers in the quiz


----------



## Grogger (Aug 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah had that the other day when I was driving down to Kent 

*And I seemed to know a few to many answers in the quiz* 

Click to expand...

I can never get the "what year" question right! 

Its worrying me now that some of the songs classed as golden oldies are songs I grew up with


----------



## shewy (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm an absolute radio Man these days, good mix and none of this pop rubbish.
Great on a sat evening. Covers all age groups as well.
Radio 1 has never been a favourite of mine, always was a northsound 1 or original fm man anyways.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 11, 2015)

Smooth Radio; 70's and 80's music.... why listen to anything else?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've never liked it, only ever used to listen to Tommy Vance back in the day.
		
Click to expand...

An...TV on the Radio, The Friday Rock Show and the Friday Night Connection theme by Van Der Graaf Generator...
Those were the days.
Now I have DAB in the car, its permanently tuned to Planet Rock.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nick Grimshaw is awful so I don't listen to Radio 1 in the mornings, I would listen to Scott Mills or Greg James though they are both brilliant imo. That said it's usually TalkSport (even though Adrian Durham drives me mad) and then Key103 when the ads come on.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 11, 2015)

If I am not listening to my Ipod, then I will listen to Absolute Radio, it plays a good eclectic mix of music, I don't mind a bit of Radio4 too, but its hard to follow the Archers if you only listen to it occasionally.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2015)

Another R2 fan. Plays my era of music and talks to the audience as adults. Not a big radio listener so no idea what else is really out there but R1 has had it's day (well had it some time ago). Numbers will dwindle and it will just target the younger end of the market more and more


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Smooth Radio; 70's and 80's music.... why listen to anything else?
		
Click to expand...

Meh, they throw in the odd classic along with their stock 20 songs which they play every day.


----------



## drdel (Aug 11, 2015)

A young target audience which the much older presenters and DJs clearly don't understand. They (DJs etc) spend more time talking about themselves or each other but in their effort to self promote forget the audience

In fact most radio has gone that way along with the down hill slide of the BBC who bans advertising - that's except, of course, when its their own staff self-promoting their own extra-mural functions. The amount of time Chris Evans spends advertising his Car-Fest events is huge and I bet the fact that the BBC set a huge number of staff to Glastonbury and kept plugging it on both TV and radio was worth millions to the organisers.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 11, 2015)

I bet the Radio 1 bosses are livid that they no longer attract the middle aged golfer demographic.. 

BBC, especially radio 1 has a long and proud tradition of helping new bands and I firmly believe if it wasn't for them then the UK music scene would have been a lot poorer over the years. And the alternative, commercial radio, is just awful beyond belief as the computer generated play lists are purely there to appeal to the lowest common denominator and be as bland as possible to not frighten off the advertisers.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 11, 2015)

SVB said:



			I think Steve Wright is the next to go.  Hasn't moved on in 20 years and is predictable and becoming grating to listen to.  Spoils a great line up (in my opinion anyway!!!).

S
		
Click to expand...

I'm a radio 2 listener but just can't listen to Steve Wright - he does it every time - you're listening to a really good track and he always, always butts in and talks over the music way before it finishes. Plus he thinks he can sing, and he just can't!
And uses the words, "Trending" and "Like our page" so much it used to drive me nuts!

Jeremy Vine, in my opinion, is the best Current Affairs presenter on the radio. His very able "Stand-In", Paddy O'connell is also very good, listen to him control 2 speakers at each others throats, he's brilliant at it.

Ken Bruce is always fun and love the quiz, which I'm not very good at - 15 is my best I think!


----------



## louise_a (Aug 11, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I bet the Radio 1 bosses are livid that they no longer attract the middle aged golfer demographic.. 

BBC, especially radio 1 has a long and proud tradition of helping new bands and I firmly believe if it wasn't for them then the UK music scene would have been a lot poorer over the years. And the alternative, commercial radio, is just awful beyond belief as the computer generated play lists are purely there to appeal to the lowest common denominator and be as bland as possible to not frighten off the advertisers.
		
Click to expand...

Radio 6 probably promote more up and coming bands than Radio 1. I think that Radio 1 are only interested in new bands that fit the current style of music they ply and therefore up and coming bands who ply a different style do not get a far crack of the whip from them.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 11, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Radio 6 probably promote more up and coming bands than Radio 1. I think that Radio 1 are only interested in new bands that fit the current style of music they ply and therefore up and coming bands who ply a different style do not get a far crack of the whip from them.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree now, I was more referring to the previous decades where it was trying, and I'd argue succeeding to be very eclectic. Not a huge fan of radio stations that are very limited on what they play as it all has to be a certain genre. As to me or does not encourage people to listen to lots of different music, just variations of the same thing.


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2015)

Showing my age, but I can remember Steve Wright on Radio 210. He was on with Mike Read, Read and Wright. The music was much better on the show in those days.


----------



## shagster (Aug 12, 2015)

Agree with golfmmad, steve wright is still a total knob, especially as soon as he mentions the big show c--p, Que local radio when he is on.
radio 2 has quite a varied choice, especially on the night shift

shagster


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Aug 12, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Smooth Radio; 70's and 80's music.... why listen to anything else?
		
Click to expand...


Smooth FM?........Suicide FM more like...........music to slash your wrists to!!!!!


----------



## Crawfy (Aug 13, 2015)

Radio 1 is for the kids

Like most on here I'm on R2, R6

My new find is Absolute 80's radio....flashbacks to Kim Wilde. Nuff said!


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 13, 2015)

If you're listening online then I heartily recommend Paradise Radio. Great music and no adverts.


----------

